# Letting the water sit for hours does NOT dechlorinate!



## MsFrosty (Nov 29, 2008)

So I read in a book that many water treatment places have changed to chloramine which is a form of chlorine mixed with ammonia that* DOESN'T *evaporate in the air. If this is true we should definatley discontinue telling new fish hobbyist to do this unless they *KNOW* for SURE that their local treatment plant is using chlorine and *NOT *chloramine. In Saskatoon they are using chloramine, which was why the majority of my grandmother's fish died when she tried to do it the old way. Beware the chloramine :|


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

correct that is why using a de-chlorinator prior to adding new tank water is best


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

This is why dechlorinators often suggested should bind both the chlorine and chloramine, not just chlorine itself. Prime is widely suggested for this reason.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

stress coat treats chloramine too.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I use dechlorinator AND let my water sit overnight.Does dechlorinator take ammonia that is already in the water out of the water?


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Here's a neat little chart comparing water conditioners.
Product review of Water Conditioners / Dechlorinators for the aquarium


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

jeaninel, thanks for the info on the water conditioner.,


----------



## MsFrosty (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah thats cool


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

True, I had no idea. Good to know... Lol even though I've always used drops. They are so easy I don't know why anyone wouldn't use them.


----------



## MsFrosty (Nov 29, 2008)

I just worried about everyone telling people they could do that to dechlorinate, especially people that are new to fish.


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

Is there any way to tell which your water has?


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Check with your city's water dept.


----------

